# Zalman, Bankrupt?!



## Cuerex (6. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Legendäre Manufakteur Zalman Tech Co. Ltd, hat am 3. November Insolvenz eingereicht. Dies erfolgte Angeblich durch einen Betrug von der Eltern-Firma Moneual aus. 
Hierbei ging es um eine Geldwäsche (ca 2.4 Milliarden Euro) die durch 3 Top-Managern entstand, in dem sie falsche Vorwände an einer Koreanischen Bank vermittelten, welches 
daraus resultierte dass das Unternehmen über 5 Jahre hinweg, restlos von Darlehen aufgesaugt wurde, bis es aufgeflogen ist.

Was die Zukunft des Unternehmens anbelangt weiß noch keiner. Allerdings gibt es bisher keine guten Aussichten. 
Entweder wird jemand für das Unternehmen aufkommen oder es wird zwangsversteigert, um den Schulden entgegen zu kommen.

Wer der Englischen Sprache mächtig ist kann hier einen genauen Bericht lesen.

 Zalman goes bankrupt in an epic $3 billion fraud conspiracy
Moneual employee says: many knew about the scam-INSIDE Korea JoongAng Daily


----------



## rackcity (6. November 2014)

naja, schade. aber in letzter zeit kam von zalman auch nicht mehr viel. in meinen augen zumindest.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. November 2014)

Interessante Geschichte, die man unter den Links zum lesen bekommt... sehr schade aber in der heutigen Zeit wundert mich nichtsmehr. Jeder ist doch nurnoch auf möglichst viel Profit und das Ausnutzen von Schlupflöchern aus, wer nicht mitmacht, der muss sich seinen Erfolg sehr hart verdienen oder schafft es garnicht erst aus den Startlöchern zu kommen. Traurig aber wahr! Hoffe nur, das die 3 Hauptverantwortlichen in irgendeiner Art und Weise noch zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden und mit dieser Aktion am Ende noch draufzahlen dürfen - ein Wunschtraum vermutlich, wie so häufig.


----------



## Jbfem (6. November 2014)

Mit Zalman ist man fast groß geworden, wenn ich an den 9500er Lüfter aus CU denke. Aus meiner Sicht damals ein Meilenstein aus Leistung und Ästhetik ! Ebenso ein Vorreiter was Wakü angeht mit dem Fanless Design oder sogar ganze Gehäuse wie die Z Machine.

Leider waren sie zu der Zeit zu früh für solche Innovationen , oder einfach nicht genau den Moment getroffen um sich zu etablieren.  Ich denke Innovatek gehört leider auch zu der Firma die einfach den Anschluss verpasst hat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2014)

Das deutsche Wort ist bankrott


----------



## taks (6. November 2014)

Ich dachte das ist ein Wortspiel Bank(rottKor)rupt 

Aber Schade darum


----------



## beren2707 (6. November 2014)

Naja, schon bitter für so eine Traditionsfirma, dass es auf diese Weise geschehen musste. 
Allerdings muss man auch feststellen, dass sich Zalman auf seinen Loorbeeeren bisweilen ausruhte und im CPU-Kühlersegment beispielsweise den Anschluss an die führenden Hersteller längst verloren hatte. Trotzdem schade, zumindest die Gehäuse konnten in letzter Zeit mMn durchaus überzeugen.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. November 2014)

Ist natürlich bitter

ABER, es kam schon lange nichts mehr von Zalman.
Mich wundert es nicht, mich wundert es eher dass sich die so lange gehalten haben.


----------



## shadie (6. November 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> naja, schade. aber in letzter zeit kam von zalman auch nicht mehr viel. in meinen augen zumindest.


 
In letzter Zeit kam nix mehr das ist schon richtig, ich finde es dennoch sehr sehr schade.

Produkte wie die Lüftersteuerung ZM-MFC3 waren einfach der Hammer!
An diese Steuerung kommt meiner Meinung nach heute noch keiner ran, und das Ding ist uralt 

Echt schade !


----------



## Cinnayum (6. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das deutsche Wort ist bankrott


 
Nee, das ist Italienisch:

Bankrott (ital. banca rotta, „zerschlagener Tisch“)

Seis drum: Zalman lebte eh nur noch vom Namen. Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es den Ataris, SEGAs und anderen Geistermarken in die "Intelligence Property" Verwertung folgt.


----------



## hapan (6. November 2014)

Naja dass dann nichts mehr von Zalman kam ist wohl nicht überraschend wenn nach dem Aufkauf durch Moneual das Ziel war durch gefälschte Bilanzen Kredite abzugreifen und sich selbst zu bereichern. Wurde wohl nur noch Geld für Werbung und sonstige PR (Messen, Inovation Awards) ausgegeben. Aber jedes Blendwerk bricht irgendwann zusammen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Nee, das ist Italienisch:
> 
> Bankrott (ital. banca rotta, „zerschlagener Tisch“)


 Die Etymologie des Wortes bankrott ist mir bekannt, es ist trotzdem ein offizielles deutsches Wort


----------



## azzih (6. November 2014)

Schade,aber von denen kam ja auch ewig nix mehr. Hatten früher DIE Referenz bei den CPU Kühlern, son runden Kupferkühler der ganz nett aussah. Den gabs auch halb Kupfer-halb Alu, den hatte ich. Glaube im gleichen Design hatten sie noch Grakakühler. Den Sprung zu den Tower Kühlern haben sie aber irgendwie nie geschafft und sind dann unrelevant geworden.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. November 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> Schade,aber von denen kam ja auch ewig nix mehr. Hatten früher DIE Referenz bei den CPU Kühlern, son runden Kupferkühler der ganz nett aussah. Den gabs auch halb Kupfer-halb Alu, den hatte ich. Glaube im gleichen Design hatten sie noch Grakakühler. Den Sprung zu den Tower Kühlern haben sie aber irgendwie nie geschafft und sind dann unrelevant geworden.


 
Erinnert mich an Nokia.
Die haben den Umschwung auch verschlafen und standen dann mit dem Rücken zur Wand. Zalman war zu Athlon XP Zeiten neben Thermalright DIE Referenz wenn es um CPU Kühler ging, dann drängten immer mehr Hersteller auf dem Markt, die Kunden wollten dann Produkte die nicht nur gut kühlten sondern auch leise sind und das hat Zalman nie wirklich hinbekommen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. November 2014)

Der CNPS 9700 LED hat damals alles an CPU´s bei mir gekühlt. Ein klasse Teil, wobei ich mich bei jedem neu einbau schön an den Lamellen geschnitten habe. 
Schade um die Firma.


----------



## Jimini (6. November 2014)

Eins vorab - gerade bei Usernews gilt: bitte nochmal drüberschauen, bevor man sie abschickt. 

Was die Insolvenz-Meldung angeht: schade, sehr schade. Zalman hatte früher wirklich großartige Produkte im Angebot, etwa die ZM80(A) HP oder das MS 1000 HS2. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2014)

Bankrott weil korrupt oder was soll das Bankrupt?

 Naja, nach solchen Fails wie der FPS Gun und so einem Rotz wundert mich das nicht mehr.


----------



## Master451 (6. November 2014)

Es könnte auch einfach das englische bankrupt übernommen worden sein... Wobei die Idee mit dem Wortspiel aus Bankrott und korrupt auch ganz interessant ist...
Schade um Zalman als Firma, der CNPS9500 AT kühlt zuhause immer noch den Q6600 im Zweit-PC, ist zwar etwas lauter als die heutigen Kühler, aber war damals richtig gut...


----------



## MountyMAX (6. November 2014)

Mist, jetzt muss ich mir nen neues "Standardgehäuse" für die "normalen" Surf/Office-PCs suchen. Das Z3 Plus White hat einfach jedem in Kombination mit dem blau leuchtenden (und leisen) Collermaster Hyper 103 gefallen (besonders weiblichen Kunden).


----------



## Gamer_07 (7. November 2014)

Von Zalman habe ich sowieso nichts mehr erwartet.


----------



## Cuerex (7. November 2014)

was meinscht mit drüber schauen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. November 2014)

Das heißt nicht "Bankrupt" sonder "Bankrott" ! 
Das solltest du bei deiner Überschrift mal noch abändern !

Das ist gemeint !

Naja wie dem auch sei um Zalman ist es mir nicht zu schade.
Zu Athlon XP Zeiten noch gut, sonst hat man nicht mehr viel gehört.


----------



## Jimini (7. November 2014)

Cuerex schrieb:


> was meinscht mit drüber schauen?


 Ich vermute mal, dass du dich auf mein Posting beziehst. In deiner Usernews sind einige Tipp- und Rechtschreibfehler, die natürlich keinen guten Eindruck machen. Ich als Leser habe dann manchmal das Gefühl, dass der Autor sich nicht so richtig Mühe gegeben hat, einen ordentlichen und ansprechenden Artikel zu produzieren.
Falls du damit ein bisschen auf Kriegsfuß stehst (das geht schließlich sehr vielen Menschen so), dann kannst du dir mit Addons für deinen Browser behelfen:
- Anleitung für Firefox
- Anleitung für Chrome
- Anleitung für Opera

MfG Jimini


----------



## XeT (7. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht "Bankrupt" sonder "Bankrott" !
> Das solltest du bei deiner Überschrift mal noch abändern !
> 
> Das ist gemeint !
> ...


 
Noe Überschrift wurde einfach übernommen. Wie vorher schon gesagt ist das englisch. Hätte Zalman sich direkt ZahlMan! genannt hätten sie das wohl nicht vergessen können.


----------

